# ECM Brickanika + Niche Micro



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Just for fun - enjoy!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You should send the photo of the Niche Micro next to the real thing, into Niche, to whatever competition they might be running, or just send it to them...I love it.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Love it. How do you do this though? Do you 3D print or design something and ask Lego to make it?


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

NJD1977 said:


> Love it. How do you do this though? Do you 3D print or design something and ask Lego to make it?


You have a small child (not essential, but easier to explain) and a lot of Lego! Then you just build stuff. After a while you get the hang of making random things.










I'm not the first to make Lego coffee machines, but probably the niche... that is literally niche.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

Those are amazing! Nice work.


----------

